# Weight Pulls in California???



## blueSULLEYnose (Feb 2, 2014)

I was wondering if there's any weight pulling events I can check out in California? Or where I can find out about any events in Cali. I'm really interested in getting my dog started and want to go watch.

Thanks Sulley's dad.


----------

